
Ask HN: Which graphical SQL client do you use? - wkoszek
I must say development of queries in terminal is so-so. Would love to have something more functional that covers MySQL&#x2F;PostgresSQL&#x2F;ODBC etc. Do you guys use anything like that?
======
alexgaribay
I use DataGrip by Jetbrains.
[https://www.jetbrains.com/datagrip/](https://www.jetbrains.com/datagrip/)

------
mindcrime
Usually Squirrel or PGAdmin III.

------
elchief
IntelliJ IDEA Ultimate 14

------
e_d_g_a_r
psql

